# best cathedral in South America



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Grytviken, South Georgia Islands*









*Stanley, Malvinas Islands*









*Santiago, Chile*









*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









*Montevideo, Uruguay*









*Asuncion, Paraguay*









*La Paz, Bolivia*









*Lima, Peru*









*Quito, Ecuador*









*Bogota, Colombia*









*Caracas, Venezuela*









*Brasilia, Brasil*









*Georgetown, Guyana*









*Paramaribo, Suriname*









*Cayenne, French Guiana*


----------



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

...:bash:


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

Brasilian's cathedral is completely different of all.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Brasilian's cathedral:


----------



## bebowashere (Mar 25, 2009)

la que mas megusto es la de Quito en Ecuador tambienahy una muy bonita en la ciudad donde vivo en Matehuala, san luis potosi mexico es ladel centro de estas fotos 










saludos


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Santiago's Cathedral in Chile is greatest


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Catedral de Santiago - CHILE


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

higado9015 said:


> *
> 
> Quito, Ecuador
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

The Cathedral of Georgetown is the tallest wooden building throughout the world!!! ... but my vote is for Lima's :colgate:


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is not the cathedral of Santiago, but it s on the the most beautifull church in Santiago: Sacramentinos Church.


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

The Cathedrals of Lima and Brasilia are very nice, But Lima's Cathedral is the best,no doubt! I like a lot I Also love the Cathedral of Bogota..


----------



## pegu (Nov 18, 2008)

lima!


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

*No está en la lista y tampoco es la más bella pero les muestro la Catedral de mi ciudad: Catedral Mártires de Cristo Rey de Piedras Negras (México)*




Interior de Catedral



Obispo de la ciudad, Monseñor Alonso Gerardo Garza Treviño (Izquierda)




*Greetings from Mexican Border !!!* .... Ah! mi voto es por la Catedral de Quito (wooow!)


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Why did you post the Cathedral of Brasilia???? hno: Ok, it's a cathedral, but it's not the most visited one, neither the most famous. For Brasil you should have posted the Se Cathedral in Sao Paulo, it's the most famous and follow the concept of regular Cathedral in comparison to the other south-american cathedrals.....the Poll is ridiculous and useless If you try to compare Brasilia's Cathedral with all those others....The Brazil's Cathedral that should be added to the poll os the Cathedral of Sé in Sao Paulo, please change the poll and picture!


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

speed_demon said:


> Why did you post the Cathedral of Brasilia???? hno: Ok, it's a cathedral, but it's not the most visited one, neither the most famous. For Brasil you should have posted the Se Cathedral in Sao Paulo, it's the most famous and follow the concept of regular Cathedral in comparison to the other south-american cathedrals.....the Poll is ridiculous and useless If you try to compare Brasilia's Cathedral with all those others....The Brazil's Cathedral that should be added to the poll os the Cathedral of Sé in Sao Paulo, please change the poll and picture!


I love SÉ Cathedral The eigth biggest Gothic style cathedral in the World!!:banana:


----------



## jose lucio (Jun 24, 2007)

This poll makes no sense at all as it choses only cathedrals in some capital cities. There are marvellous cathedrals in Latin America outside the capital city. In Brazil, for instance the most beautiful, famous and bigger cathedral are in São Paulo and in Aparecida, near São Paulo. Thus this poll is absolutely flawed, it makes no sense!


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lima - Peru *


----------



## ZandoKan (Oct 30, 2008)

Renzo__7 said:


> *Lima - Peru *


i loved


----------

